# 16th and Summit squat, Idiots, Cops, and the Fire Dept



## 614 crust (Apr 7, 2010)

So this happened many years ago but it came up today so I decided to write about it.

So back in 1997 in a squat in Columbus Ohio I had a rude awakening by the cops and fire dept kicking our door in. It started because some of the other kids staying there decided to let some fucking idiot stay there because it was fucking cold out. Middle of the fucking winter. 
Anyway we are all sleeping cept for this kid and he must of got cold or something because he decided it was a good idea to start a fire in the fire place. I mean really come on. It is a 4 story house that used to be used as a childrens home in the middle of campus in Columbus. It was right across the street from a gas station and every window and door is boarded up cept for one basement window in the back. And you got smoke coming out the chimney. I wonder often just what the fuck this kid was thinking. It should have been obvious as to what would happen.
Well as you might expect someone saw the smoke coming from the chimney and called the cops. So the cops and fire department come to check it out. Well this kid hears the sirens and takes of so he wouldn't get in trouble and leaves us all in there still asleep. So we all get woken up to them prying off the boards and kicking and hacking open the doors with axes. So the get all of us together outside and start telling us how stupid we were that the place could have caught on fire and we could have burnt up. That's when we noticed that that kid was gone. Fucking bastard. 
Well they finally let us go with a warning after giving us a huge lecture and told us to get the fuck out of town and never come back. It was really shitty at the time and still is in someways. But I can say that I had good times there before that happened. I met a few of the kids on this forum at that squat. Three of them to be exact. Hopefully they will add to this. 

Sorry I'm not too good at writing but I just thought I would share this anyway. I hope you all like it


----------



## adventureadventure (Apr 7, 2010)

HAHAHHA good one


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 7, 2010)

I miss that haunted squat after the 3rd or 4th time it caught on fire they bulldozed it. I remember trying to sleep in the attic and the raccoons were playing and kept running over me it seemed like they were playing that child's game where the floor is lava cause they were jumping from furniture to furniture. there was one time when it was just me and one other person in there and all of a sudden we heard a voice coming from the basement (everyone believed there was a demon living in the basement) and I acknowledged the voice and he said he wasn't a cop and asked for permission to come up from the basement since it was my living quarters. so I gave him permission to come up and he came up and started telling me and my friend a story about the house and how 4 sisters used to live there. they were all school teachers that worked at the church/school next door and that some of them died in the house. he told me about how he was engaged to the youngest sister and that the house went to him in the will but the will was never found. he took us up to the attic and pulled away the fireplace to reveal a small hidden room and said this is were the will was. of course the will was not there anymore cause the house was completely trashed you couldn't even see the floor cause all the sisters' belonging were ransacked by decades of squatters and drunk frat kids wanting to go into the scary haunted house (frat row was one street over) but he took some stuff and asked for some help taking it to his car. we agreed and on the way back down when he was heading for the basement I said "why don't you just use the back door" witch I kicked open days earlier cause I hated crawling thru that basement window. he didn't know the back door was open and this made me wonder a little bit cause the basement window the you go in was only 3 feet from the back door that was wide open, how could he have came in thru the basement window and not notice the back door was wide open. also when we got out of the house he started breathing harder and started looking and acting a lot weaker. so we helped him put this stuff in his car and he told me his name and told me if I ever find the will he will give a $1000 reward. that whole thing spooked me the fuck out so I had to go downtown to the probate office and check into it. well what I found was that the house was owned by 2 people, the youngest sister who was died and an attorney in baltimore. and when I checked into the name he gave me it said he was killed in the vietnam war and he did tell me he was in the war that's why they never got married. and the whole thing made me wonder was the so-called demon really just a lost soul all the strange stuff never happened again after that like at night you would hear children's voices in the hallway but nobody was there like some nightmare on elm street shit. thanks Angel for bringing back the memories of a great squat.


----------



## 614 crust (Apr 7, 2010)

No problem. I thought you might like it.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn I would have found that kid and introduced him to a fkn smiley. lol

Yeah I crashed here a few times. It wasn't *my squat* or anything, but I def spent a few drunken nights there. Back in the days of Mustard's and Insomnia. Lol Those WERE the days huh.

Good story


----------

